
Standing can also be bad for you, says scientist studying desk set-up - samsolomon
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/standing-can-also-be-bad-for-you-says-scientist-studying-desk-set-up/
======
veidr
This is one of those situations where over-fetishization of rigorous
scientific data can harm your quality of living.

Scientific testing of hypotheses is great, but it isn't the only way to know
things. If you are 25 today and you wait for scientists to settle this issue,
you could be retired by the time you have an answer.

Meanwhile you will have spent decades sitting at crappy regular desk and
missing out on the benefits of a sit-stand desk.

Or, you could try it; your own n-1 experiment is actually all you need to find
out if a sit-stand desk is better for _you_.

A few years ago I tried a standing (only) desk. It was kind of interesting,
but I didn't really like standing all day long. But I liked it _enough_ that I
splurged on a GeekDesk, with a push-button motorized lift unit that remembers
my height for standing and sitting.

 _Boom!_ Literally one of the best purchases I've ever made. _I feel better
every day_. Sometimes I sit, sometimes I stand. I never get any discomfort in
my back. Some of the hours I sort of bounce around on my feet and it seems
that keeps my blood flowing and oxygenated and makes me more energetic. Even
if that is a placebo effect, who cares? Still worth it.

Motorized sit/stand desks don't have to reduce my risk of heart disease and
anus cancer to be awesome. If they make you feel noticeably better when using
a desk over extended periods, that is enough.

And since the benefits are something you can _feel_ with your own _body_ , you
don't have to wait for science; you can just try one for a week and find out.

------
citizensixteen
“On a long enough time line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero.”

------
melling
Hopefully we'll soon be able to rely less on long term studies and be able to
better monitor changes in the human body as they occur.

A 10th generation smartwatch and tricorder?

[http://tricorder.xprize.org](http://tricorder.xprize.org)

------
sydneysider
Work seems to be the core issue here...

